# A little help please.....



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2016)

So I finally got around to processing a box of cut offs I got from @woodintyuuu and need a little help identifying a few of them. Any help would be appreciated.

I think this is king wood?


 

I have no idea on this one but @woodintyuuu I would really love to have the opportunity to buy a few pen blanks or a decent sized chunk of this I can process!


 

Not sure on this one either. Very dense!


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

@GeorgeS zircote, second chittum burl and yes you can get a chunk when I get home,third pictures is distracting burl


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> distracting burl



huh?


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks Cliff, I'm with Duncan on the distracting Burl though. Are you pulling my leg on that one? 

That chittum is freaking amazing! Both the pieces I got though we're too small for me to use. I trying to trade off some of the stuff I can't use to a guy who makes segmented blanks. I'm gonna see if he will make me something with those pieces!


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2016)

Zero possibility the first one is kingwood, about 1% that it's ziricote. Most likely blue mahoe. Don't know about the other two.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

phinds said:


> Zero possibility the first one is kingwood, about 1% that it's ziricote. Most likely blue mahoe. Don't know about the other two.


Sorry Paul it's not blue Mahoe it is not kingwood,I cut the whole log section turned about ten hollow forms out of it and sent bunch to folks, it's zircote.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> Sorry Paul it's not blue Mahoe, it is not kingwood,I cut the whole log section turned about renting hollow forms out of it and sent bunch to folks, it's zircote.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> Thanks Cliff, I'm with Duncan on the distracting Burl though. Are you pulling my leg on that one?
> 
> That chittum is freaking amazing! Both the pieces I got though we're too small for me to use. I trying to trade off some of the stuff I can't use to a guy who makes segmented blanks. I'm gonna see if he will make me something with those pieces!


Sorry desert ironwood burl but of course Paul might know better,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

distraction burl ... desert ironwood burl 

LOL -- we've got to run an auction or something to raise funds and get you a new spell-checker, one that can figure out 90% of what you write will be to do with wood

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 4, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> Sorry Paul it's not blue Mahoe it is not kingwood,I cut the whole log section turned about ten hollow forms out of it and sent bunch to folks, it's zircote.


Hm. Doesn't look a bit like it to me. Can you post pics of any of the made objects? You ARE, I assume, talking about _Cordia dodecandra_. Color is more or less right but the grain structure just seems completely wrong.

LATER: I took another look at the pics at the top of this thread and I can't be sure because the end grain pics don't really show too much but from what I can see, this can't be _Cordia dodecandra. _I'm wondering if you are using that name for some other species? Can you show a cleaned up end grain? I could be misinterpreting what I'm seeing.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 4, 2016)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

I am a long way from the shop,and won't be home for a bit more, I am on phone and picts are hard to see, I don't know any Latin or science ,I just make things and sell um. This wood was purchased from a very reputable and high end veneer maker, who sells the butt end of logs and cracked stuff, I had questions as it was a funky looking zircote log for sure, but the log did look right as I got in it, the edges looked weird and that's what you are seeing. Cleaned up specimen pics sure don't look like punky,off look logs for sure, this wood could certainly fool you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 4, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> distraction burl ... desert ironwood burl
> 
> LOL -- we've got to run an auction or something to raise funds and get you a new spell-checker, one that can figure out 90% of what you write will be to do with wood


I'm trying to type on this tiny cell phone keyboard with one finger,real keyboard is difficult enough for me to manage lol the stupid autocorrect intuitive crap program that's supposed to help is the culprit


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification Cliff. Sorry guys no more pics, that stuff is at the bottom of a large flat rate packed tightly!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 4, 2016)

woodintyuuu said:


> I'm trying to type on this tiny cell phone keyboard with one finger,real keyboard is difficult enough for me to manage lol the stupid autocorrect intuitive crap program that's supposed to help is the culprit


I guessed it had something to do with autocorrect.

Did you hear that the programmer who invented it died this week? His funfair will be hello on sundial.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 5, 2016)

Cliff, I forgot to ask about this one. Pretty dense, tight growth rings, turned like a dream! Never have a had such smooth turning on anything before sanding. Not even putting finish on them they are so smooth.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Mar 5, 2016)

Can't tell on my phone,sorry


----------



## phinds (Mar 6, 2016)

looks naggingly familiar but I'm drawing a blank


----------



## phinds (Mar 6, 2016)

@GeorgeS, got it, I think. It's probably lati. Check that out on my site and see what you think.

If not that, check out machiche. My samples of machiche are all much more brown that that but the grain is right and I have web pics that are that color.


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2016)

phinds said:


> looks naggingly familiar but I'm drawing a blank



could it be some type of mango?


----------



## phinds (Mar 6, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> could it be some type of mango?


Not any that I'm familiar with


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 6, 2016)

@phinds Thanks for the info, out of the two of those it looks more like machiche.

@duncsuss I don't think it's mango. I have turned mango and this is much different. I've never turned anything like this. The grain just smooths out like me butter! It didn't chip, it didn't raise any grain no matter which direction I cut it and it's smooth as glass after 1000 grit. I like it!!!


----------



## duncsuss (Mar 6, 2016)

GeorgeS said:


> I've never turned anything like this. The grain just smooths out like me butter! It didn't chip, it didn't raise any grain no matter which direction I cut it and it's smooth as glass after 1000 grit. I like it!!!



Whatever it is, I think I need some ... got any left?


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 7, 2016)

@duncsuss If I had another chunk I'd send it to you! I had one piece that I cut in two. Maybe Cliff can tell us all what it is when he gets home.


----------

